# Identifying Walnut vs Teak



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

Like many before me, I'm trying to figure out if this mid century furniture is made of teak or walnut. I can't find an explanation of how to identify that gives me confidence. I think it's walnut, my friend swears it's teak, and I have no idea why it would or wouldn't be either. Can you help me identify and tell me what you're looking at to make that conclusion?

Thanks!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I would go with Teak! But better wait and see what Tony thinks


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks like Walnut to me. For me Teak has a distinct texture/feel and smell.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I will also go with teak (at least for this part)










.


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

> I will also go with teak (at least for this part).
> 
> - John Smith


What do you see there that identifies it as teak?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

several years with working with it ??
I don't work with walnut - so it is sort of like the process of elimination.










.

.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks more like butternut to me.


----------



## GreenSuiter (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm going with walnut. Teak starts amber and turns light as time passes, almost like sun bleached white oak.

Similarly, Walnut starts off dark brown and fades to light brown (as the above photos show) over time.

The color, grain pattern, light figuring, and wide open pores tell me that it's walnut. The last picture looks like quarter sawn. The other photos show mostly flat sawn and light grain figuring (also prevalent with walnut). One piece looks like a weird cross-grain cut with lots of grain runout which is structurally undesired. I would doubt that it is composed of both teak and walnut as that would be as noticeable as mixing pine with red oak.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's teak. It looks like teak that's been sanded. The middle pic shows signs of the oil waiting just below the surface.


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh yeah, it's definitely been sanded. I just stripped it and I'm sanding it down today. Does that change any of your guesses? I can post more photos, too, if that helps.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If its teak it will slowly turn Brown as the oils come back to the surface.
What is the piece a chair maybe


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

> If its teak it will slowly turn Brown as the oils come back to the surface.
> What is the piece a chair maybe
> 
> - Aj2


This piece is a small end table. I'll take on the matching sofa next.


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

Here are some shots of the wood oiled. Maybe that helps?


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

And here's the table top oiled.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of a teak mirror frame I just fixed several weeks ago. Looks very close to your table.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Your eyes can fool you, especially in pictures. Nothing in the world smells like teak. Cut it or sand it and if it's teak you will definitely know …... if you know what teak smells like.


----------



## MarFos (Aug 29, 2018)

> Your eyes can fool you, especially in pictures. Nothing in the world smells like teak. Cut it or sand it and if it's teak you will definitely know …... if you know what teak smells like.
> 
> - shipwright


I have no idea what teak smells like! And I stripped it with Citrustrip, so that's most of what I smelled. Does it smell like anything else, for reference?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Teak has a nutty smell to me


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Like I said, nothing in the world, sorry.
In shipyards it is sometimes called the smell of money.
......... but it doesn't really smell like money ….. sorry again.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree-Teak has a very distinct smell-I love it. As soon as you cut it on your tablesaw you will understand. I think it also has a distinct feel-although smell and feel may be affected by how much it has weathered. It almost feels a little oily or lubricated. It might be the oils which give it the unique smell.


----------

